# Watch Batteries



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

Where is the best place to source watch batteries? Does one have to resort to ebay, or are there reasonably priced alternatives?

Next question would be whether there is a central info base for battery reference numbers? :duh:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

packrat said:


> Next question would be whether there is a central info base for battery reference numbers? :duh:


Look at the pinned topic at the top of this section


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> packrat said:
> 
> 
> > Next question would be whether there is a central info base for battery reference numbers? :duh:
> ...


Guess the duncecap-smiley was MORE than appropriate!!

I never even looked to see whether there was such a topic. I blame it on a long and busy week at work, and nothing at all to do with personal intellectual handicaps or disabilities


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Next day delivery from www.batterymarket.com


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

JWL940 said:


> Next day delivery from www.batterymarket.com


Really? You sure you've got the correct link there? It loads as a generic business to business type site for me.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

feenix said:


> JWL940 said:
> 
> 
> > Next day delivery from www.batterymarket.com
> ...


I think he meant here


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank goodness Mutley knows what I am doing :notworthy: I'll take the duncecap if I may ; www.batterymarket.co.uk.

I ordered 3 * 371s on Monday and they were here on Tuesday. First time I have used them and very pleased to have done so.


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for that. Once I have dismembered the various watches that need batteries, I'll be on to them.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Quick tip - don't assume that the battery that's in is the correct one! :wallbash: Check with manufacturers specs.

Mike


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

tixntox said:


> Quick tip - don't assume that the battery that's in is the correct one! :wallbash: Check with manufacturers specs.
> 
> Mike


I agree with that. Changed the battery in my Constellation Megaquartz this week. Had to double-check the pics on Paul's site to be sure the 901 I'd bought was correct as it had an entirely different battery in it (first time I've opened the back since I bought it).

That said; so long as the voltage is right, and it fits...


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Anyone know the cheapest place to source a battery tester that will work on watch cells?


----------

